
Preschoolers outsmart college students at figuring out gizmos - dpmehta02
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2014/03/06/figuring-out-how-gizmos/
======
_Robbie
I believe that this is the paper (or at least on earlier version) referenced.

 _Developmental differences in causal learning When children are better (or at
least more open-minded) learners than adults: Developmental differences in
learning the forms of causal relationships_

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CFAQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.alisongopnik.com%2Fpapers_alison%2FLucas%2520et%2520al.%2520final.doc&ei=JE0xU9G-LMaJogTttYFY&usg=AFQjCNEccj339aHksikeZ9jsEONPHlpvIA&sig2=7rv953XEeOYZgXezd_X0sg&bvm=bv.63587204,d.cGU&cad=rja)

